# Completely prevent suspending



## tobiam (May 27, 2017)

Hi,

Is there a way to completely prevent FreeBSD from ever suspending? The background is that I've done so on accident and want to prevent that. I don't ever intend to.

Is there some sysctl(8) or so I could use for this?


----------



## Beastie (May 27, 2017)

Maybe hw.acpi.suspend_state=NONE in /etc/sysctl.conf?


----------



## tobiam (May 29, 2017)

I am a bit scared of doing that. Isn't that the current state? Doesn't seem to have a description.

Also won't that disable other kinds of power saving?


----------

